# male betta with females??



## WinnieTabz (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey forums, I've been reading around about male betta and a female betta, buts its always about 1 male and 1 female. I'm planning on having 1 male and 2-3 females, has anyone tried it? Any opinions please and thank you


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd advise against it. The male could attack your females and people only do it for breeding them. There are those super--and I mean super rare when there have been no problems-- but I'm saying no.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nope. never. x: you can not house males with females. some have had success, but more often than not, it ends in a fight, and those cases are with super young bettas that grew up together in a huge tank, and a blind male who lives in a sorority.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

my female's been attacking my male. don't do it and I blame my dad


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're super territorial fish. 's why they attack each other, their reflection, and other, colorful, finny fish(like guppies for example).


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I know


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

NOOOOOOOO, except when breeding, and maybe not even then.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

That's the #1 no no. In like a giant 50+ gallon tank I have heard of keeping 2 males that have lived together all their lives but that even is extremely dangerous. I say no you shouldn't.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

It RARELY ever works & in the cases it has, the tank is usually huge. It's not a risk I'd wants to take.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It has worked for me for a year BUT I would not recommned it and I certainly did not do it on purpose. One of the young females I got turned out to NOT be a female and was incorrectly labled by petco. He lives with 5 females in a planted 20G. I keept him with the ladies only because I have never seen any aggression other then chasing and flairing. And seldom nipped fins - even then its usually the girls going at it and not him. Since they have been together since they were very young and it has been about a year - and since a soroity is a risk in general, I figure I might as well just let him be. 

I did walk in one day and found the one in my avatar floating in a C shape and him chasing off after something. Took me a minute to realize they were "getting it on". It was a pretty cool thing to watch. It would of been even cooler if at least one egg managed to hatch and survive.










He was NEVER aggressive as he got older so the only clue I had was his fins were getting longer...


----------



## Cranna (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought a male & a female recently & the male has flared out & chases the female when he sees her. I have a 3 gallon tank & lots of plants for her to hide under. Why does the male chase & flare out? He is attempting to attack her?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Basically yes. The males are super territorial and will eventually kill any other betta it sees. Sometimes even the females get super aggressive although killing is much rarer. Separate your male and female immediately or most likely your female will be killed. I hate to put it so harshly but that's what will happen. If you want to keep any other fish with your male or female, only have 1 betta in a minimum of a 10 gal tank and research on compatible tank mates.

If you can't separate them for whatever reason, return one or the other, or at least float a cup with one of them inside it until you can get a suitable tank for the other betta.


----------



## Cranna (Jan 25, 2013)

Can a female Betta go into a 10 gallon tank with 8 glow light tetras, & 2 panda cory catfish?

I would feel heart broken to lose the female betta or have to give her back. I read at the store that at as long as it was a male & a female betta with no other kinds of fish that it would be fine. 2 males would be a world war 3. So, I thought I followed it correctly. Oh well, lessons learned.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think having 1 male & 3 females only works with imbellis.........


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I would advise a female sorority before mixing and male and females. 


Cranna- glowlights are pretty peaceful, I have them myself along with the corys. The female should be fine. I would suggest staying close to the tank when introducing to watch and make sure everything is going smooth. Also you can usually (but depends) put females together 5+ or a single female with other fish, but no male and female. Unless you are breeding.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Danios, e.g. Glofish, need at least 20 gallons.

Panda corys need at least 4-5 fish of the same species. 

I'd put a female and a few harlequin rasboras in a 10 gallon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Um no. Never. He is not lonely, and putting a male with any other betta (except for breeding) is terribly irresponsible. And to cranna- it should work, but may be a bit overstocked.


----------



## Cranna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your help & advice. I have moved her into my 20 gallon fresh water tank. I misinterpreted my tank when I said 10. There is some investigating from her & the other fish checking each other out. I will keep an eye on them. They are in my living room. The male betta is now by himself enjoying his pad to himself. Such a guy  a betta guy


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How many females do you have together?


----------



## Cranna (Jan 25, 2013)

It is just the one female.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


>


your female almost looks surprised to see the male swimming in an all girls tank lol


----------

